

We Promised Change – You Believed Us? - ProEdTN
http://www.chattanoogan.com/2014/9/25/285058/We-Promised-Change---You-Believed-Us.aspx

======
ProEdTN
The debate over standards and a flawed evaluation system are expected to
continue. Those issues are far from settled. There are many other issues that
need to be addressed in education. Our recent survey revealed educators want
to be treated as professionals. They feel devalued as professionals and
people. Morale is an issue. Common Core is also an issue statewide. Educators
see implementation issues and growing concern with the role of the federal
government in public education.

